# Apollo's Acres



## dajeti2 (Nov 28, 2005)

When I started the Acres all those manymonths ago, I never dreamed it would become so near and dear to myheart. Although Apollo may not be with us in body he is definitely withus in spirit. 

Alot has changed and our numbers continue to grow. I am goingto be a foster mom to bunns in need. We are also adopting littleShelby, a Holland Lopin the spring. We may be adding somechickens to our numbers as well.

As for us humans here at the Acres, well the critters pretty much have us trained just the way they want. 

What better way to start than with pictures.

Otis loves to eat.





The famous puppy look.




All 30" Of him stretched out.





Here is Hopi stopping for a snack.




He has gotten so big.




Saying his bunny prayers.





Christa hanging out by mom.




OK mom enough with the flash.





Look, she has a dew lap now...awwww.





I was giving Koda and Norman time to relax before taking theirpics. Stormy, well he was too fast for pics so I will have morelater.

Tina


----------



## ariel (Nov 28, 2005)

Tina, I like all your pics, I think the last one is my fav,,, mmm then again, no no it's the last one.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 28, 2005)

Aww, Christa has a dewlappie! How cute!

Laura


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 28, 2005)

How adorable!


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Can't wait to see more, Tina! Congratulations!!!

:balloons:

-Carolyn


----------



## cheryl (Nov 28, 2005)

tina,

otis is absolutelygorgeous,i just love his lonnnnng ears

i also love the colouring of Hopi and Christa,such cute buns are those two related?

Christa looks like such a sweet little girl in the last picture


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 28, 2005)

Ariel, :laugh:You crack me up. I'm glad you were finaaly able to pick a favorite.

Laura, Christa's dew lap looks bigger in that picture than itactually is. I just noticed the last pics I had posted she didn't haveher dewlap. I'm thinking I need to post pics more often.

Stephanie, thank you. I am so excited for you. I hope you get to hold your baby girl soon.

Carolyn, thank you Sweetie. I'll try and get more pics of the kids this week.

Cheryl, thank you. We believe Christa and Hopi may have had thesame dad. Gypsy rescued 7 does from a rabbit mill. A few days later thedoes kindled and Gypsy had 42 babies too. Christa and Hopi were fromtwo of those litters. They actually looked nothing alike as babies.They just over time started looking alike.

Tina


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 28, 2005)

I just never get tired of looking at thehandsome boy Otis! I wish I had the room (and the time!) foras many bunnies as you have. Maybe some day when I don't haveto work anymore (wishful thinking).

Congrats on your decision to foster. That is going to be so rewarding for you.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 29, 2005)

How's O's eye, Tina?

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 29, 2005)

Otis has some sight in his eye. Some ofthe clouding is actually clearing up. I can even see a tiny part of hispupil now. The pupil does react to light. Now when we move our handnear that eye he actually moves away. So he does see out of it.

The vet has me flushing his eye every other day with saline.Otis wallows in his way the ways pigs do mud. So he gets dust in it.The flushing dries his eye out a bit so I have eye drops I five himafter I flush.

He is so good for it all too. He leans into it when I flush hiseye. So after alot of thought and talking with the vet. There is no wayI am going to let them remove the eye. If he was blind in it that's onething but he's not. Taking that eye would just be cruel and I can't doit.

So I will be flushing and everything else. So yea he's not totally blind after all.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 29, 2005)

:great: That's so excellent that he's not blind completely. 

Little guy sounds like he likes the eye wash. Bless hisheart. He knows Momma's helping him. It must feelgood. Give him tons of kisses from me...that that Mr.Crankypants, Norman. That one picture you have of Norman andKoda where Norman's hair is all messed up makes me giggle whenever Ithink of it.

Hopi sure has gotten big. What a beautiful boy he has turnedinto. Send kisses and hugs his way as well as to Christa andeverybun else.

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 29, 2005)

I definitely will spread the love. 

I have new pics of Koda and Norman for you. I have to resizethem all. I'll try and post them tonight or tomorrow for you.

Norman could be having the time of his life and still look annoyed. He cracks me up.

Stormy is a wild man. I swear I will never laugh atyou chasing Tucker again. Stormy is a little black blur. Getting himinto his cage gives me a better workout than any old gym that's forsure.

Tina


----------



## Lissa (Nov 29, 2005)

I love that you are keeping it Apollos Acres. Great pictures.


----------



## lyndsy (Nov 29, 2005)

OTIS IS HUGE!

and what a cutie pie!

Everyone looks great Tina. 

How's my Jer man doin?

all my love,

:monkey:'s!


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 29, 2005)

Lissa, thank you. Apollo started me onhte road to Flemish and rabbits so it's on'y right we keep it Apollo'sAcres.

Lyndsy, Jeremy is doing great. He was weighted and measured atschool. He is 4'9" and weighs 113 pounds. :shock::shock:He'salmost as big as me. School is going great. He has a lot of girls thatlike him but no girlfreinds thank goodness. I'm still not ready forgirlfriends lol.

How are my Monkeys and Emma doing? How are you and Sierra?

Tina


----------



## dyky71 (Nov 29, 2005)

All your babies are adorable!!:love:
I just love seeing all the pictures. And Otis is the cutest thing! Love those ears!


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Nov 30, 2005)

Beautiful pictures as usual Tina. 

I really cannot believeJer is 4ft9, my how hehasgrown :shock:! He is almost the same size as me!! It's funny how quickthey grow up.

It is really hard for me to pick one of your buns as a favourite, everybun is gorgeous.

Anxiously waiting new pictures .

Kisses to all :kiss:

Vickie


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 1, 2005)

Dyky, thank you. I am still amazed at how warm and soft Otis's ears are.

Vicky, They all got kisses from Auntie Vicky and an extra piece of pineapple.

Well it's been crazy here the last two days. It rained so muchhere. We actually had some flooding.:shock:I called Dale atwork and was getting ready to evacuate if I needed too. Thankfully wedidn't need to but W:shock:W, my yard was transformed into a swimmingpool. Poor chickens were standing in 3" of water. So as soon as Dalegot home, we grabbed flashlights and boards and got them out of thewater. Thankfullythey are all ok.

The water is finally receding. Now we are looking at snow starting tomorrow.

I clipped everyone's nails last night and was really surprised.Otis won't let Jeremy pick him for some reason. He'll let me scoop himno fuss no muss, don't know what that's about. Everyone was awesome forthe trim except Stormy. You would think I was trying to kill him as badas fights.:disgust:The smallest one and he took thelongest.

Koda is feeling fine and is completely healthy and back tonormal. Poor Norman still isn't all the way yet. He has had a few runnypoops and mean old mommy had to give him a butt bath. He is sogood.

Koda actually flopped on my foot the other day. Her favoritespot now is under the computer desk on my feet. If I get up she followsme wherever I go. She even nudges me to pet her. 

Norman through all he's been through is still a sweetheart. Heeven gave me kisses last night for the first time. He is still moltingpretty bad and fell asleep while I was brushing him last night.

they never cease to amaze me. When they first got here theywouldn't leave their cage. Now to see them running around and floppingall over the place does my heart good. They wanted no part of us whenthey got here and now we are getting nudges and kisses and Koda evengroomed Jer's hair.:shock:She won't even groom poor Norman.Sorry I am just so thankful I have them in my life. 

I took a hundred pics of them over the past two days. OverboardI know but I'm excited lol. I won't be posting that many but I havealot. So all you Koda and Norman fans out there, here you go.

Koda in her favorite place.




Eating her like a good girl.




Watching to see what I'm doing.




Back to her favorite spot.





Norman not pleased mom broke out the camera.




Have to look good.




Since he's been molting he has a heart on his head...aww.




Mom I think you have enough pictures, go away.




All that pooping is exhausting.




Little heart head.





The cuddle bugs together.





Hope you enjoy.

Tina


----------



## ariel (Dec 1, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Back to her favorite spot.


 What a sweetie, and look at the tiger in thebackground laying the same way LOL, Now that's the big and the small ofit! LOL

Ohhh if I could rub and tickle those little feet I would!!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 1, 2005)

They are Absolutely PRECIOUS, Tina! :great: 

I'll take both of them, thank you very much!

-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (Dec 1, 2005)

Tina, I'm so glad you kept the name of ApolloAcres since he started you on your rabbit journey. What inthe world are you feeding Otis - he is growing up so fast.His eyesight coming back in that eye is simply amazing.

Tell Jeremy I said hi. Is he going to breed and raise AFLs? 


Koda looks so good it is hard to believe she was ever going into stasis. I bet her and Norman have your hands full.

And of course my little grumpy butt man, Norman. I love this picture of him--


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 1, 2005)

Tina, what great news that Otis actually has some sight in his bad eye - truly amazing!

Your babies are just getting more gorgeous. Isn't it wonderful thatmaking them take all those horrid meds makes them love you more? Theysurely know that you are doing it to make them better.

Wow, Jer is certainly shooting up :shock:. Tell him it's better to havelots of girls liking him, than just to go for one - plenty of time forthat later (when mom is more prepared )

Love to all, Jan


----------



## lyndsy (Dec 1, 2005)

Tina they look great!:great:

Norman remindes me of Buster... They've got that "I'm King" look on their faces...

Little turkeys!!!!

:kiss:


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 5, 2005)

I was playing with the wanted postergenerator and made a poster for each of the fur kids. here's what Icame up with.




































Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 5, 2005)

You're dogarned right, they're wanted!

-Carolyn


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 5, 2005)

Too cute! I especially like Koda's - definately looks like a mug shot.


----------



##  (Dec 5, 2005)

:roflriceless , simply Priceless!


----------



## Meganc731 (Dec 5, 2005)

cute! you should set one as your avatar!!

Megan


----------



## ariel (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh the wanted posters are too cute!
Where did you find a place where you could do that? What a great idea!!
I like them all.


----------



## lyndsy (Dec 5, 2005)

What little devils they've been, I could sureuse some of those signs around here, maybe then carpets wouldn't be dugup, walls wouldn't be chewwed, and matresses wouldn't have TUNNELSruning through them....

:disgust:


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 5, 2005)

Carolyn, I'm printing these out and using them as the first page in thier scrapbooks.

STB, Gypsy, Meagan, thanks.

Ariel, here is the link. It doesn't cost anything to do it either.



http://www.glassgiantweb.com/misc_wanted_poster.php

Tina


----------



## ariel (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks Tina, I tried opening but it istaking too long at the moment to open and I am just heading out thedoor to work so I'll try when I get home tonight.

I think I'm going to make one for each of our guys, especially Amber!!She is Trouble with a Capital "T". Where that rabbit is there is sureto be some shennanigans going on LOL.

Lyndsy I hear you, Amber is the chewer at our place! The loungeroom rugsure is taking a beating or should I say a pulling, she likes to pullthe fibres out, she doesn't eat them she just likes to pull out thestrands. Silly bunny.


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 5, 2005)

Lyndsy, I know that chewing thing a bittoo well. Koda is constantly trying to chew things she's not supposedto. I think she's trying to get sick again so mommy will spoil herrotten again. Either that or she's trying to drive mecrazy.onder:

Tina


----------



## lucylocket (Dec 5, 2005)

im finding lucy to be a little monkey at the mo 

she will try to get behind her lid of her cage as we have to have it their so she cant get behind the tv 

i tell ya i dont think adrian was this bad its like having another baby in the house 

but im sure shes nos not to go their 

even today i caught her in the bookcase and when i looked she had all the videos out trying to get the boxes 

varna xxxx


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh Tina, those are awesome - i just love Apollo's. And I see that Otis has both his name's added to the poster 

Jan


----------



## kgarver (Dec 6, 2005)

they are all so beautiful! 

lol norman's grumpy look is SO cute! I love the color of his fur too.


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 6, 2005)

Varna, that trouble bubble Lucyloves to keep you busy doesn't she. 

Jan, I just had to do Apollo's. dale gets frustrated becauseeveryone calls Otis well Otis and he keeps saying his name is Buddy.

Kgarver, thank you. He is definitely something lol.

Tina


----------



## Zee (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey T !!!!

Love the posters !!!!!

If the pc was working etc... I would make you an avatar with all that lot.

I couldn´t help but laugh when I saw them.

Give them all a big hug and extra treat from me !!!!!

The Girls send you lots of bunny hugs


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Had a bit of a scare a few days back. Ican't even concieve of how he did it but Stormy had gotten a piece ofhay stuck in the corner of his eye. I got it out and really flushed hiseye. It looked ok so I put him in his cage. A few minutes later I sawhe was bleeding. I grabbed him up and flushed it really good. It quitbleeding and I put a bit of Neosporin on it.

The next day it looked irritated so I made sure it wasn'tinfected cleaned it, flushed it and a dab of Neosporin. I's been a fewdays now and he is all healed up and looks great.

I was cuddling him the day it happened. Jer found a littleSanta hat on him and took a few pics. Only one turned out so here itis. Is he not the picture of Bah Humbug or what.






Tina


----------



## kgarver (Dec 8, 2005)

aww stormy! i'm glad he's okay.

looks like he's borrowing Norman's grumpy look in that pic LOL


----------



## irishmist (Dec 8, 2005)

I just know stormy wants to run away and I havejust the friend for him. That is not a happy bunny LOL....The door is always open Stormy!


----------



## ariel (Dec 8, 2005)

Glad Stormy is doing ok now, they love to scare us huh.


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 8, 2005)

Kgarver, he sure he has learned the Grumpy Look. 

IM, :shock:are you running a fever? You are not well.You think Sapphy drives you bonkers. Stormy is a black blur literally.Blink and he's across the room. Makes catching him for bed time so muchfun...not.:X

Ariel, I really wish I knew how he did it so I can prevent it from happening again. Only at my house lol.

******

Everyone is doing very well. I bought some sweet grain as atreat for this bunch. To say it was a big hit is an understatement. Asmall pinch sprinkled on their pellets and they go nuts. 

I don't know if it's the weather or what, but this bunch actslike they are starving. I can't even look in the kitchen without all ofthem going into "begging mode". I swear they practice looking sad andpathetic at night while I'm sleeping.:disgust:

I'll try and get lots of pics this weekend.

This week has been especially hard for me. Saturday Apollowould have been two years old. Not a day goes by I don't think of himand cry. I miss my baby. 

Tina


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh Tina, that must have been really hard. Ireally miss seeing and hearing about Apollo too. But I am sure he islooking down, and whispering to Otis, telling him what to do 

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh, Tina. I knew it was coming. My heart truly goes out to you. 

Apollo shares a birthday with my dad (who passed away in '84).

We shouldn't be sad on their birthday, but remember all the good times instead. 

Easier said than done, I know.

Hugs,

Laura


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 8, 2005)

Jan, it's this Saturday coming up. It sounds selfish but knowing others miss him too helps.

Laura, I'm hoping to go do something Saturday. I know if I stayhome I'll be a teary eyed mess. I'm sorry about your dad. It is hard totry and be happy when you feel so sad. For Apollo's sake I'm going totry.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Dec 8, 2005)

Tina, Stormy looks ADORABLE!

I think we all miss our 'wollo, noone as much as you. He truely was one of a kind, and such a man!

He left behind quite a legacy...

all my love,

:monkey:'s!


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 10, 2005)

Happy birthday Apollo.

It's been a bit of a rough day. I was going through all hispictures and cried. I miss him so bad. Looking at his pictures was alsoa comfort. I really got to see how he touched so many lives,here and in person. I hope no one minds but here are alot of pics of myAngel Apollo.


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 10, 2005)

We love and miss you baby.

Mom, Dad, Jeremy, Otis, Christa, Hopi, Stormy, Koda &amp; Norman


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh Tina I am getting teary eyed too. Happy Birthday Apollo Wollo. :tears2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 10, 2005)

OMG...would you look at the size of that tongue!Happy Birthday Apollo. I loved looking at all of his picturesTina. Thank you for posting them. He is truly aninspirational bunny.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh Tina. i am looking at these pictures and I am crying with you.






God Bless, Apollo, and Happy Birthday, you beautiful, much loved, much missed boy!

Jan


----------



## dyky71 (Dec 11, 2005)

Tina-So sorry you had such a sad day.
The pictures are beautiful. I really love the pics of him on his back in your lap. How sweet!!
What a glorious boy he was!


----------



## ariel (Dec 11, 2005)

Apollo sure was a friendly bunny, he made a lot of people smile. I knowit's hard Tina, you gave him love and that's all that matters.
He knew love and he gave love.

Rest a while Apollo and we will meet you later.:rose:


----------



## Hopi (Dec 14, 2005)

My mom has lost her mind.

First she brought this tree in the house and then got mad whenwe all tried to chew it.:disgust:Hello, we are rabbits, wechew there for we are. I she trying to torture us. Then mom and Jeremyput these lights and weird ball things on it. What a waste of aperfectly good chew toy.

Then mom ruined our favorite game. See I wait until Otis issound asleep. Then I pull my water bottle really hard and it goesflying across the kitchen. It usually hits Otis's cage and wakes himup.

He gets mad and wet hehehe, so he throws his at me. Then Stormygets mad, little brothers:disgust:, and throws his at me or Otis. It isa really cool game. And Mom Stopped It.:growl:She boughtthese spring things and now we can't get our water bottles off. Well wewere mad. He let her know too. We all started thumping and rattling ourcages in the middle of the night. That will show her not to happy danceand end our game.

Hopi


----------



## Snuggy (Dec 14, 2005)

Hopi, I know exactly what you mean. Mymom put that big green thing in my living room, too. Ours issupposed to be a tree, but it doesn't even have bark!

I was mad at first, but guess what?! It's a great hidingplace! I hide behind our "tree"and chew on the woodthat's under the window and at the bottom of the wall. That'swhat it's there for, right? I don't know why the humans getso mad about that.

You wanna come help me chew up our house? There's lots ofrooms here I haven't even seen! I know because the humans goin there at night. Maybe you could help me knock down thebaby gate and explore!

Snuggs


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 14, 2005)

:shock:Hopi Steven, no cereal for you tonight.

Well as you can see the fun never stops around here. All the fur and feather kids are doing great.

Jeremy will hopefully be getting oneof his xmas gifts early. Wehave spent the past few months looking for a dog. Well we finally foundthe right one. Dale and I went and met her on Monday. Awesomepresonality and temperment. She is 8 weeks old.

I was concerned how she would be about the rabbits. Well theybrought a bunny in the room. She took one sniff and went and laid down.Bunny even jumped on her and she just looked at him and went back tosleep.

The bunny they brought in was a rex. OMG do they feel amazing.I was in love. Thankfully I had Dale with me to help me focus or Iwould have come hom with that sweetie too.

Dale just left to fill out the paper work. We should hearsomething tomorrow, Friday the latest. Jer has no ideaa he's getting apuppy. I did have him name her. I told him someone needed help naming ablack and white bunny. He has named her Kuma, which is Japanese forbear.

Here is her shelter pic.





Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 14, 2005)

Oh my This dog really does look like a teddybear. Wow did Jer really pick a good name for this dog which he did notknow that it is for him. He is going to be the happiest boy in theworld.


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 14, 2005)

:laugh:He thinks he helped name a black and white lionhead lop. Boy is he going to be surprised.

We are going to do a treasure hunt too. We'll give him cluesall around the house and yard. He has to try and guess what it is. Thehunt will end with me and Kuma sitting on my bed, camera ready.

Tina


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 14, 2005)

Awwww.... what alucky guy and what alucky dog too! That's awesome you found a rabbit friendly dog... Can'twait to see some Otis and Kuma pics!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 14, 2005)

What a Beautiful Puppy! :faint:

When do you pick her up?

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 14, 2005)

Thank you both. Hopefully she will be home tomorrow or Friday. I can't wait. I'm so excited.

:bunnydance:

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 14, 2005)

Lucky Dog!

You better give her a lot of kisses from me. She sorta reminds me of Dakota. 

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 14, 2005)

Between me, Jer and Dale, she will plenty of kisses from her Aunt Carolyn.

I never noticed it but she does look a little like Daytona. WooHoo.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 14, 2005)

:sunshine:


----------



## Lissa (Dec 14, 2005)

I still find myself coming to this thread a lot. I love seeing pictures of Apollo. I miss him.


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 14, 2005)

Lissa, thank you. I still can't believe he's gone. Not a day goes by I don't think of him and miss him.

Tina


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 14, 2005)

what a beautiful pup, and that name is PERFECT! 

Those pictures of Apollo really made me smile.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 14, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> :laugh:He thinks he helped name a black and whitelionhead lop. Boy is he going to be surprised.
> 
> We are going to do a treasure hunt too. We'll give him cluesall around the house and yard. He has to try and guess what it is. Thehunt will end with me and Kuma sitting on my bed, camera ready.
> 
> Tina




Lionhead lop huh? black and white? I'm NOT letting Puck see that message....

I think the puppy looks so awesome though - I'm so excited for you and for Jeremy. Talk about having FUN!

I also think you're such an awesome mom to do the treasure huntthing. When my kids were younger we used to hide theirpresents and they had to go find them (it was their idea). Itis such a neat idea. Do let us know how it goes!!!

I bet Apollo will be looking down and making a possum face at the whole thing...or a big smile!

Peg


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 14, 2005)

Nicky, thank you. I'm glad you liked them.

Peg, I am awful and torturing Jer with his gifts. Last year hewanted a game for his nintendo. I used a roll roll of wrapping paperand then wrapped it in tape.

If I didn't do something odd he would wonder what was wrong with me.

Tina


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 14, 2005)

Oh, what an adorable little face. Jer is going to be soooo happy.

Love Hopi's post - can just see the water bottle fight 

Jan


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 15, 2005)

Sadly I have some bad news. The way itlooks right now Kuma won't be calling the Acres home. Apparently sinceshe is a chow mix she has beensaddledwith the tag"aggressive dog". :tantrum::growl:Apparently the shelter doesn't adopt"aggressive dogs" to renters.

Yet they are calling my landlord to see if it's ok. I havecalled twice to discuss this with them and they have not returned myphone calls.

I also blew the surprise because when Dale told me about Kumabeing labelled like that, I lost it. I am going to as nicely as I cantry and get Kuma home. Please keep Jer in your prayers. He is sosaddened about not getting her.:tears2:I feel awful because it's myfault for not controlling my temper better. I shouldn't haveyelled.

It's so not fair.

Tina


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear that. Itreally sucks. Have you talked to yourlandlord? I sure hope you can work it out. I knowit's no real consolation, but if you can't get Kuma there are lots ofother dogs out there needing a good home.


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 15, 2005)

I know I can get another dog. It's justwe had our hearts set on this one. I hate that they are labelling dogslike that too.

She is an 8 week old puppy. Plenty young enough totrain and work with and socialize. I am a stay at home mom so I havetons of time to spend with her, working with her. Jeremy after schooland on weekends and school breaks to work with her.

Why turn down a great home like that. Makes no sense.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm so sorry it didn't work out, Tina. :sad:

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 15, 2005)

Oh no Tina why would they do that. If youare home all the time then there should be no problems especially sinceyou have all kinds of wonderful critters. That is so wrong. I reallyhope you get her she is so pretty and The Acres deserves her.


----------



## FlopsnWills (Dec 15, 2005)

im so sorry tina.. she would have had a greathome with you guys. i guess it just wasnt meant to be. we have a 7 yearold chow mix who we've had since 6 weeks old and we love her to death.its funny how the people from the shelter can be so fussy when theresso many animals out there who need homes like yours.


----------



##  (Dec 15, 2005)

I could answer the Why of it but it isnt right to lump every shelter into one catagory,

BTW how much have you contributed to this shelter this year ,if it isnt enough your not on theiradoptable list . enough said .


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 15, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


> Icould answer the Why of it but it isnt right to lump everyshelter into one catagory,
> 
> BTW how much have you contributed to this shelter this year ,if it isnt enough your not on theiradoptable list . enough said .


Agreed. If I have helped out a shelter and decided to adopt apet there. They tell me that it is tagged. Then I would tell them sinceyou can not let me try to work things out then I will go to anothershelter.


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 22, 2005)

Well tomorrow is the big day. I go tothe orthopedist for this crazy knee. The silly thing keeps swelling nomatter what I do. My leg looks like a tree trunk now.:shock:

The bunnies aren't real thrilled with mom being laid up eitherlet me tell you. They aren't getting all the extras mom gives and arein rebel mode. The immobilizer freaks all of the bunns out. One sniffand they are running away as fast as those little legs will takethem.

Otis cuddles with me but refuses to look at or even touch theimobilizer. He keeps scrunching his butt forward to avoid touching it.It's hilaious.

I'll try and update everyone tomorrow. I have a few Otis pics I'll try and put up soon.

Tina


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 22, 2005)

Oh Tina i'm just reading bout Kuma now, and itmakes me very sad. i am not so sure that shelters make the rightdesicions all the time. if you press for Kuma it could show how muchyou care? if there was anything i could do, believe me i would.

:hug:

Nicole

ps- hope you leg gets better soon, you'll need it to kick some butt!


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 22, 2005)

Nicky, sadly they adopted Kuma out already.

They never returned any of my phone calls. As hard as it was Iwas polite and courteous each time. I had to find out the hard way bygoing to the shelter website.

With my knee and all I'm sure it's for the bset but it's stilla bit of a bummer. We'll find the right puppy one day.

Thanks for all the well wishes.

Tina


----------



## edwinf8936 (Dec 22, 2005)

With all the puppies that need homes and all the different personalities the right one will show up.

Ed


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 22, 2005)

yes and what a lucky pup that will be.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 22, 2005)

Good luck tomorrow, Tina. I will be thinking of you!

Jan


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 22, 2005)

Aw Poor Tina them bubs arebeing such a fraidy cat. lol I can see that with your buns running awayfrom the immobilizer. lol

:hug::hug:


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 22, 2005)

Corky would dig at the brace on my leg til Itook it off, then he'd kiss my leg...lil weirdo!!! Had tokeep it hidden under lots of covers after the surgery!

They see it as something thats not supposed to be there and they are trying to help you out by ridding you of that evil thing!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 22, 2005)

Youuuuuuuu  

You EVIL WOMAN!

You act so nice :vomit:

You Make Me SSSSick!

How DARE you --- and you Know What I Mean.

For Shame, Tina :no:

FOR SHAME! :nonono:

-Carolyn


----------



## Crista (Dec 22, 2005)

:angel:I'm sure I have no idea what you are talking about Sweetie. I am always nice.

You know I love you.:kiss:

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 23, 2005)

In the spirit of Christmas,

Any Doe

that tries to get into Freddy's Mansion

is a 

"Ho Ho Ho"


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 23, 2005)

At least my baby doesn't have to sneakout of the house to get awayfrom her Cranky Mom. BesdiesChrista girl is a proper young lady.

Don't you have a Polka Lesson to be getting to.





Tina


----------



## Anwyn (Dec 23, 2005)

Oh Carolyn:

Does that mean you did not get an invitation to the party. Sour grapes?

Anwyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 23, 2005)

We just got back a while ago.

I really lucked out and have an awesome doctor. I definitelytore one ligament and he thinks I also tore a second. I should begetting an MRI within a week or two. Until then I have to wear theimmobilizer at all times and use my crutches.

He is concerned about how bad my foot is swollen. If theswelling doesn't go down I have to go back next week. If I lose allfeeling in my foot I have to go striaght to the er.

I asked if he thought exercises would help rather than surgeryand he said that right now surgery is probably the way to go. He'llknow more after the MRI.

My knee has hurting pretty bad so I took a pain pill and took anap. While I was sleeping, Dale and Jer found that 4 of my chickens hadpased away in the night. Gracie, Amber, Sassy and Jet are atthe rainbow bridge. It hasn't even hit me yet.

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your chickens AND the doc appt...   Hopefully the MRI will show there's less damage than they think!


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 23, 2005)

Here are a few pictures I took the other day of Otis.

This one shows how much darker he has gotten.






Look how big he's getting.





Resting and being curious.





I can't get over how big he is now.





Look at the size of those feet and tail.:shock:





I hope you enjoy them.

Tina


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 24, 2005)

:shock::shock:WOW!! That tail is HUGE! And those feet!!!

Otis is a really lovely boy, and doesn't he look so chilled out!

Sorry to hear about your chicks, Tina. Any idea what caused them to goall at once? Hope you are getting some relief with your leg -what a bad time fo all this to happen!

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 24, 2005)

W:shock:w, i can't get over how long his tailis! He sure is beautiful Tina. Sorry to hear about all the bad newslately with your knee and your chicks, hope things turn for the bettersoon.:hug:


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 24, 2005)

Great News. Ebony is feeling better wasable to go back outside last night. Penny now has her little toessplint. She is finally eating on her own WooHoo. I thought it would beeasier syringing a chicken...nope. They fight as much as the bunns. Ohand Nutrical, chickens don't like it either.

Penny is liking being a house chicken a little to much. Nowwhenever some opens the front door she goes and sits in herbox.:shock:She even walked around for awhile. I'm just soproud of her. She also snuggles in my lap and takes anap while I play on the computer.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 24, 2005)

"Tina"
Polka Lessons? I got yer Polka Lessons.

Sweetie this...Love You that... :vomit:

Puh-Leasssseeeee!!!!


Anwyn, 

Sour Grapes taste pretty good if you get used to them.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 24, 2005)

If Stormy could break out of the Prison you call "The Acres", you _know_ he would.

Try Him --- I bet you're too scared to. :laugh:


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 24, 2005)

Holy COW!!! Otis has a huge tail and feet! I saw that pic and my mouth just about dropped open...LOL! 
What a gorgeous sweetie he is...his colors are beautiful and he looks so majestic...what a sweetheart...


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 24, 2005)

Di, it was your Ralph that got me looking for an Elop again and led me to finding Otis. So thank you.

Carolyn, you do know they make Sprite and Pepto Bismal for thatpuking problem you seem to have. You really should see adoctor for that.

I bet you look adorable in your little Polka dress tripping around the living room. 

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 26, 2005)

I tried getting pics of the bunns opening thier gifts. They sniffed them then ignored them.:X

Hopi on the other hand opened his lightening fast as I was inmy room giving Koda and their gifts. Came hobbling into the kitchen toget some pictures, well all that gift opening must have been tiringbecause he was laying down for a nap.

We left for a few hours and come home, yes, you guessed it,they all had their gifts unwrapped. The little stinkers didn't want anaudience.

I'll try and het more pics up this week.

Oh and my MRi is on Jan.3rd. I should hear what the doc wants to do on the 4th.

Tina


----------



## Spring (Dec 27, 2005)

Apollo is so amazing! What a little handsome fellow 

:angelandbunny:


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 27, 2005)

:mrsthumper:The pics are so very cute!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 27, 2005)

Congrats for the cover of the magazine, Otis.


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 27, 2005)

:jumpforjoy:I just saw it. WooHoo!! :jumpforjoy:

Thank you Carolyn for bringing it to my attention.

I'm going to print and frame it for him. That is so cool. Thank you Danieele for picking Otis. WoHoo!!

:elephant::bunnydance:I'm so excited.:bunnydance::elephant:

Thank you Spring and Angieluv. I feel bad, I really need to get more pics of my babies.

Tina


----------



## jessisdad (Dec 27, 2005)

i wanna see the cover i wanna see see see seeseeb:elephant::highfive::great:congrats!!!!!:dancing:arty::groupparty::yes::jumpforjoy:


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey Austin. You sound as excited as I am.

Here is the link for you Sweetite.

http://newrabbitsonly.com/

Tina


----------



## jessisdad (Dec 27, 2005)

CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!):love::inlove::sunshine:you can hop on chat if you want tina

if your there


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 27, 2005)

Oh congrats Tina and Otis what an awsome surprize.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 27, 2005)

Congrats Otis and family .

What a :star:! 

Not even Santa could resist those ears.


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 28, 2005)

Austin, I thought you would like it. I can't wait for you to meet Otis this summer. You are Otie's buddy.

SPM, I was floored when Carolyn told him. I was doing a one legged dance lol.

Nicky, Thank you. First Apollo and the calendar and now Otie and the magazine, I am one proud mommy.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 28, 2005)

You are so lucky Tina also one special bun mom.


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 28, 2005)

OOh, Congratulations Otis!! 

Tina - I'm so sorry to hear about your knee! Hope everything goes well and you feel better soon.

_________
Nadia


----------



## jessisdad (Dec 28, 2005)

I am oties bud i will admit i0 cant wait to meetyou or jerto!!!:elephant::bunnydance::colors::sunshine:arty::groupparty:tellotie i gave him a great big:hug:HUG!!!


----------



## Jenniblu (Dec 29, 2005)

*Okay - that is totally stupid on the shelterspart - dogs should never be labelled just because of theirbreed. Sure, some dogs are more high-energy, protective, highprey drive, or domineering and need an owner with a firm hand, butaggressive...no. I hate stuff like that.




dajeti2 wrote: *


> Sadly I have somebad news. The way it looks right now Kuma won't be calling the Acreshome. *Apparently since she is a chow mix she hasbeensaddledwith the tag "aggressive* dog".:tantrum::growl:Apparently the
> shelter doesn't adopt "aggressive dogs" to renters.
> 
> Yet they are calling my landlord to see if it's ok. I havecalled twice to discuss this with them and they have not returned myphone calls.
> ...


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 29, 2005)

Well looks like Tina will have a newest addition if transport works out. She will care for my boy Micheal.


----------

